# Kris Humphries



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

He has had a double double in 4 outta 5 games and thus far is averaging about 23 ppg and 12 rbg, so I was wondering what you all think about his pro potential and how many years you think he'll stay in college. I would like to see him stay until his junior year at least but I find that unlikely cuz he already has an NBA body and is dominating at this level already.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

humphries is great. i hope he'll stick around but i doubt he will. i think he'll probly leave after next year.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

He is already a top ten pick probably top 5. He will probably come out next year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> He is already a top ten pick probably top 5. He will probably come out next year.


I don't see how he is a top 10 pick already. Where did you get that from? What position is he going to play? Is he going to play PF in the NBA at 6'8? 

I think he would get drafted but top 10 is probably stretching it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he still has to learn how to play the game.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> He is already a top ten pick probably top 5. He will probably come out next year.


Who told you that because it must have been yourself top 5 Heck no!!! Top 10 Heck no are you serious surely you said that jokingly.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Who told you that because it must have been yourself top 5 Heck no!!! Top 10 Heck no are you serious surely you said that jokingly.


Have you seen Hump play yet? 

I seriously doubt that there have been 5 freshmen that have played college ball in 
the last 5 five years that were as good as Hump is right now. 

I think he's definitely got a shot at lotto in 2004.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

No offense Blabla but It's my job of course I've seen him play but to sit here and call him a top pick no way. Stats are not everything man if that was the case then Kendryl Clark from St. Peter's would last year would have been a top 3 pick!!!! He is good no question but you forget in the NBA it's all about POTENTIAL.

T. Splitter
P. Podkolzine
D. Howard
J. Smith
L. Deng
A. Bierdins
H. Warrick 
U. Slokar
I. Chiraev
P. Samardziski 
A. Wright
J. Petro
D. Omerhodzic

All for the most part have more potential than Humphries not to Okafor and Gordan would go before him in the draft. As I have said in a previous post 18-29 this year. Plus look at what newmessiah10 said I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I just think Hump is a unique prospect. 

He has unparalleled savvy and skill in the post, and more than enough athleticism to be a very solid SF at the NBA level. 

The way that he's able to take what the defense gives him really reminds me of Duncan. 

Who would you compare him to? My mind is shooting blanks right now...

I agree that he might be without a NBA position, but I think that the NBA is without a player that has the same skill set as Hump.

I don't see how you can rate Antoine Wright over Hump right now. Has the guy scored double-digits in a single game yet this year?


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> I don't see how you can rate Antoine Wright over Hump right now. Has the guy scored double-digits in a single game yet this year?


He said it's not all about stats! Did you miss that whole part of the post? Just because someone scores a ton of points doesn't make them an NBA shoe-in. Lets look at a case study.

Vince Carter - Averaged 15.6 ppg in his final season of college. Has averaged 24 ppg in his NBA career.

Courtney Alexander - Averaged 24.8 ppg his final season of college. Has averaged 9.6 ppg in his NBA career.

Now, do you see how college stats aren't everything in seeing how a pro will play?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My only reason for not saying Humphries is some top 10 pick now is because it is only 6 games into his freshman year and Minnesota runs all of their stuff through him. His numbers are inflated because Mike Bauer and Adam Boone don't strike much fear into opponents.

I'm not convinced that he can play SF affectively yet either on the next level.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Actually, I'm not basing what I say about Hump on stats. Not in the least.

I've seen three of his games this year. Teams are keying on him, and he's scoring anyways. 

As far as Wright, I think his absoulte lack of production is very noteworthy at this point. Obviously you don't read too much into things when it's the 3rd week of the season, but it's not like Texas A&M was going up against top 10 teams or anything.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok people are crying because Humphries does not have a position? Well I say that is flat out bull, when LeBron was drafted people thought he could not "defend" and would have to play SF on defense because he could not defend PG's. Playing basketball is playing basketball the position you play is just for matchups. 

Ok lets look at this, is Kris Humphries physically strong? Yes! I dare anyone to find a more physically developed college basketball player, he is built like a house and that will only help him in the NBA. Then people say he is not athletic enough to play SF, that may be true but I think he is easily athletic and powerful enough to score on SF's in the NBA, he could post them up and he could even take them off the dribble using his size. Kris can shoot as well. The only problem would be is lateral quickness on defense against SF's. He can rebound, he is strong, he can shoot, he can pass, he can block shots, he is phyiscally developed and is a good athlete. 

Sure he is not a classic PF but I believe he could play in the NBA at SF. Is he a top 5 pick right now, probably not. But just like Mr. Mauer said drafting is on potential and how doesn't a FROSH that dominates the way Kris is not have potential? If he just learns to move his feet better on defense so he can play more athletic SF types he will be just fine. 

The NBA is a game of men playing basketball and Kris Humphries at this point is truely a man physically and that should be taken into consideration. The kid is a powerful strong player and I feel he can play against NBA SF's. 

I ask you this, can Antwan Jamison guard SF's? No. But that didn't stop him from playing that position now did it.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Sounds like Marcus Fizer.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

he looks a lot better than he did at the mcdonalds aa game.let him take his time and keep getting better,he should stay at least through his junior year and he will be a lottery pick at that time.whats the rush?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

uhhhh....humphries is a very good athlete...and will be a good nba player if he doesn't leave before his junior year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The guy has no interest in college though, so you never know he may leave early. That's exactly why he didn't go to Duke, so he could showcase his game for pro scouts. His minutes wouldn't have been consistent playing for Coach K.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

so far i would say he is accomplishing his goal...kick *** avatar by the way...Can you stalk an avatar?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> The guy has no interest in college though, so you never know he may leave early. That's exactly why he didn't go to Duke, so he could showcase his game for pro scouts. His minutes wouldn't have been consistent playing for Coach K.


He wouldn't have gotten consistent time, but he would have deserved it. 

He's twice as good as any Duke big man right now. 

Imagine a frontcourt of Deng/Hump/Williams, with Randolph, Horvath, and Thompson coming off the bench.

That's a team that can beat anybody.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> He wouldn't have gotten consistent time, but he would have deserved it.
> ...


I have faith that Coach K wouldn't have played him even if he was destroying Randolph in practice. Because it's all about relationships.  

Humphries made the right decision to go to Minnesota.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Elton Brand is 6'8, guess where he was drafted...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Elton Brand is 6'8, guess where he was drafted...


Kris Humphries is not Elton Brand. :no: They play nothing a like.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

and he's not as good as shelden williams or shavlik randolph,at least not yet.why wouldnt he have played at duke though?they are struggling for depth there.i think he would have played quite a bit.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> and he's not as good as shelden williams or shavlik randolph,at least not yet.why wouldnt he have played at duke though?they are struggling for depth there.i think he would have played quite a bit.


I don't see how anybody who has actually seen Hump play could say this. He is HEADS and TAILS above Shav and Shelden. 

Typical Duke propaganda...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kris Humphries is definitely better than both Shavlik Randolph and Shelden Williams. 

He has the toughness of Williams and the skill of Randolph.

I don't think very much of the Duke big men. They are good but they are not world beaters.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see how anybody who has actually seen Hump play could say this. He is HEADS and TAILS above Shav and Shelden.
> ...




i'm not a duke fan.werent you telling us few weeks ago that shav wasnt any good at all?.you have been silent on this subject since then.all i'm saying is humpries is a young player with a lot of potential.he was outplayed against andrew bogut early in the season and it will be interesting to see how he does when he gets into big 10 play.i hope he does well but he's not where he wants to be yet.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said Shav wasn't any good. I had a problem with the way Duke fans were making excuses for him, and I still do. 

I clarified this in 3 additional posts on that thread, but you seem to be having comprehension issues. 

As far as getting outplayed by Bogut, yes, Bogut had slightly better stats. But isn't that statement just a BIT misleading? The truth is that Bogut and Humphries cancelled each other out. Both players pretty much had their way whenever they wanted it. 

Only a Dukie can take a 20-point, 10-rebound effort in a player's 2nd game and attempt to make it sound like a negative.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> I never said Shav wasn't any good. I had a problem with the way Duke fans were making excuses for him, and I still do.
> ...



i'll repeat myself i'm not a duke fan.i dont know or care if duke fans pump up their players.this board is about players not teams.as for the bogut/humphries matchup both players showed well.humphries showed an ability to score and bogut, who i still say won the matchup with his rebounding and all around game,sort of got on the radar screen at least in this country.i'm not knocking kris i hope he does well.all i was saying is i dont think he's ready yet.as for randolph and williams,especially randolph,i think he is a good player too as far as draft potential is concerned and has a year more experiance.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

right now humpries is ahead of the college game and if he was put around some talent, the gophers would be something. this guy is what the nba is looking for, a bull!!! he isnt the tall lanky guy with hops, he has pipes and is aggresive. i have been watching this guy since he was a junior in high school, he is the best thing since mchale to come from minny. how many guys do you see hammering others in the post??? most teams now are packed with these agile players that cant power someone down if their life depended on it. this guy looks like a freakin linebacker! He has a more nba set body than lebron does. And to add to that, all those little all star high schol games that lebron has been playing in, well humpries has been to 2 of those. 

he is a top ten pick next year in the 2005 draft.


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Kris Humphries is going to be a top 10 pick next year if he continues to do this well and most importantly, win. Kris Humphries doesn't look 6'8, he looks WAY bigger than that. I see him on campus and he's friggin HUGE, I don't know why everyone was talking about Lebron's "man" body... 

PS: If only Rickert had stayed with the Gophers, we might be contending for a title...Humphries and Rickert would have been something special, maybe if Rickert stayed another year and possibly win a title he'd have gone in the 1st round instead of nearly dead last.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Rickert is one of the most immature guys I've ever seen. Plus, he reneged on Arizona to stay home. I doubt he has the guts to make it to the league. I hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

that would be something if Rickert wouldve stayed. that is if he played how he did in his freshman year. the way he played last year made me want to barf. i have nothing wrong with a big man that takes the ball out to the perimeter, if he has the skills. but rickert sucked.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

He's great, he's going to be a great college player, but what do you think his NBA potential is?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=66240&forumid=8


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> He's great, he's going to be a great college player, but what do you think his NBA potential is?


he doesnt pass the ball as well as lebron james(of course there isnt much there to pass to), otherwise i think humpries is as good as james. no joke.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Kris Humphries*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> he doesnt pass the ball as well as lebron james(of course there isnt much there to pass to), otherwise i think humpries is as good as james. no joke.


I don't know rainman, this boaders on you having drunk too much egg nog. Do you honestly believe he would be doing what Lebron is doing in the NBA? Just remember what level each player is playing at when you answer that question.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Kris Humphries*



> Originally posted by <b>GQStar10</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know rainman, this boaders on you having drunk too much egg nog. Do you honestly believe he would be doing what Lebron is doing in the NBA? Just remember what level each player is playing at when you answer that question.


dont drink egg nog.good bourbon maybe, what i said or what i meant to say is humpries is on the same level talent wise, he is as close physically as lebron and actually is a better shooter. i like lebron but lets face it he is the most hyped player ever and one of the main reasons he has been successful is he is getting 40 minutes a night and putting up 20 -25 shots. i dont think humpries or anyone will get that opportunity at similar stages of their career, so to answer your question,would he be doing the same things, probably not. humpries is as skilled a player as there is in the country,regardless of class, i think he should stay in school though and he can make some serious money when he comes out.its actually humphries,my spelling is terrible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I know Lebron is hyped but it is deserved. I am not convinced that Humphries would even be playing that much if he were on an NBA roster right now. He would most likely be like Ebi and Perkins IMO. 

I like Humphries a lot but saying that he is as good as Lebron is setting him up for failure. He will be a good player, but his game is not even close to Lebron. 

Teams gameplan for Lebron as an 18 year old rookie, I doubt Humphries would have been in a game plan for an NBA team until February at the earliest if he was an 18 year old rookie.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

KH = tweener, but is talented.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> KH = tweener, but is talented.


i dont see kris humphries as a tweener at all at the next level,at about 6-8 and 235 he is the protypical small forward, he can face the basket,shoot the 3 and take guys off the dribble,down low he can post up smaller players. this guy is much better than what i saw at the end of the highschool season last year. i was reluctant to say he would be a high pick if he came out. not anymore. this guy is a top 10 pick whenever he comes out.i do hope he stays though, let me be clear on that.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont see kris humphries as a tweener at all at the next level,at about 6-8 and 235 he is the protypical small forward, he can face the basket,shoot the 3 and take guys off the dribble,down low he can post up smaller players. this guy is much better than what i saw at the end of the highschool season last year. i was reluctant to say he would be a high pick if he came out. not anymore. this guy is a top 10 pick whenever he comes out.i do hope he stays though, let me be clear on that.


I thought he was closer to 245. Will he be quick enough to guard NBA SFs?


----------



## aeroe (Aug 29, 2003)

I think he'd have some difficulty against quicker and more athletic SF's. His handle and perimeter skills are good for someone of his physical stature, but far from great. I also have not seen him pass the ball. So I'd like to know why someone brought up Lebron. ;0


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i only saw one game
and he didnt look pretty gettin his stats
i dont like the way he plays
not that he bulls his way to the basket
tahts fine
there are other plenty who succeed in the NBA
doing that ****
but i can't explain it
I just don't like his game
HIs stats are nice
he should be a 1st rounder
but no way a pick that would be suggested by lookin at his stats


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> i only saw one game
> and he didnt look pretty gettin his stats
> i dont like the way he plays
> ...


Just a suggestion, but how about some punctation and sentence structure. That is some tough **** to read.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

sorry i dont got a lot of time.
and yet i wanna read and respond to as many of these posts as i can.
puncutuation kind of slows my typin down, so i usually dont do it.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I know Lebron is hyped but it is deserved. I am not convinced that Humphries would even be playing that much if he were on an NBA roster right now. He would most likely be like Ebi and Perkins IMO.
> 
> I like Humphries a lot but saying that he is as good as Lebron is setting him up for failure. He will be a good player, but his game is not even close to Lebron.
> ...



i tried to make some comparison between the two,thats all. they're both out of the same class,same size(basically),very skilled, and have a nice feel for the game. i guess my point was that james is so hyped that people cant even rationally evaluate his game or others who might be similar. i personally dont see that much differance in the two, just me i guess.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The reason there is no comparison is because Humphries would not be doing what James is doing in the NBA. Heck he would have been a late first round pick or even a 2nd round pick.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't think Humphries is Lebron James. Hump needs to learn to get better on the perimeter before he can be too effective in the NBA, but I do think this is going to happen within the next couple of years. The ideal situation would be for him to leave after his sophomore year. I certainly think he has as much upside as anybody other than James in his class.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He is putting up some big numbers, but has anyone else noticed they have lost all their games against major conference schools?

Minnesota (6-4)

W - UMKC, Furman, W Illinois, Long Beach St, Oral Roberts, Duquesne

L - Utah, Virginia, Nebraska, Texas Tech

I like Humphries, but I seriously wonder what position he'll play/defend in the pros.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunks*


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see how he is a top 10 pick already. Where did you get that from? What position is he going to play? Is he going to play PF in the NBA at 6'8?
> ...



who is the in ya avatar....!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The reason there is no comparison is because Humphries would not be doing what James is doing in the NBA. Heck he would have been a late first round pick or even a 2nd round pick.



you are right as to what kris's production or even his draft status would be. however i think humphries is at least 50% better than he was a year ago. again i really wasnt saying he was as good as lebron just making a little comparison. i think people tend to put lebron on so high a pedestal that they dont really look at his game, he does have some holes in it.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

So has anyone changed their opinion on Kris Humphries yet? He is 10th in the Nation is scoring at 22 points per game and 7th in the Nation at rebounding at 10 a game. And he is the 2nd best player, or arguably the best player in a 11 team league.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't know if anyone is doubting his basketball skills, but how much of a leader is he? Did I see right that Minn still hasn't won a conference game yet?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I don't know if anyone is doubting his basketball skills, but how much of a leader is he? Did I see right that Minn still hasn't won a conference game yet?


 That is the only question really, but he has been showing more passion and intensity in the past few games. It is kind of hard to ask a freshman post player to lead a basketball team all by himself though. But the reason they are losing has nothing to do with Humphries, the reason they are losing has to do with Hargrow leaving, Ben Johnson and Boone playing very inconsistent basketball and Jeff Hagen player on and off, and thus they have not center at times. Humphries is the only consistent basketball player on the team. Questioning his leadership is about the only thing anyone can question because he has done everything else.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

I haven't had the opportunity to watch Humphries play so far this college season but the stats he is putting up is incredible for a freshman. However, I have also heard talk of him from people being the "next" Adam Keefe which is a bad thing. If you remember Keefe destroyed college competition in his senior year averaging 25.3 ppg and 12.2 rpg for Stanford and went 10th in the 92 Draft. Keefe or no Keefe this kid sounds like a great prospect to keep tabs on for future drafts.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Speaking of Humpy, Minnesota and the NBA: How do you guys think he would fit in with the Wolves?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

humphries is too stiff...he is north south and lacks the east-west movement to be a very good NBA player.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Well Kris is on national TV today for most, 12:00 centeral time channel 4 on CBS.



> I have also heard talk of him from people being the "next" Adam Keefe which is a bad thing. If you remember Keefe destroyed college competition in his senior year averaging 25.3 ppg and 12.2 rpg for Stanford and went 10th in the 92 Draft. Keefe or no Keefe this kid sounds like a great prospect to keep tabs on for future drafts.


 I don't know about that, physically Kris Humphries could crush Adam Keefe into a thin piece of paper, so that right there blows the Adam Keefe comparison to hell.



> humphries is too stiff...he is north south and lacks the east-west movement to be a very good NBA player.


 Yeah on defense he does, but on offense he can easily move East and West, he has a great jag step and knows how to attack the rim. He needs to move his feet better on defense but everything else he is great at. He is a wonderful rebounder and a very impressive shot blocker.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Ok people are crying because Humphries does not have a position? Well I say that is flat out bull, when LeBron was drafted people thought he could not "defend" and would have to play SF on defense because he could not defend PG's. Playing basketball is playing basketball the position you play is just for matchups.
> 
> Ok lets look at this, is Kris Humphries physically strong? Yes! I dare anyone to find a more physically developed college basketball player, he is built like a house and that will only help him in the NBA. Then people say he is not athletic enough to play SF, that may be true but I think he is easily athletic and powerful enough to score on SF's in the NBA, he could post them up and he could even take them off the dribble using his size. Kris can shoot as well. The only problem would be is lateral quickness on defense against SF's. He can rebound, he is strong, he can shoot, he can pass, he can block shots, he is phyiscally developed and is a good athlete.
> ...


Thank You, 100% True.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought he was closer to 245. Will he be quick enough to guard NBA SFs?


He will guard PF's. Strength matters more than Size for PF's. 6-8, 245 and Superb Strength is the same as a Soft 6-11, 255.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

That was a great game to watch, thanks for giving up the heads up on that Ozzy. I got about 2 pages of notes off that. After watching this game I very strongly feel that Kris will be a PF in the NBA, not a SF. He's a great player with a tremendous feel for the game, no doubt about it, but he just does not have the ball handling or quickness (mainly in his first step) to hang on the perimeter. Sure he is a good shooter, but he doesn't really shoot off the dribble which is a skill that you must have to play outside of the post in the NBA. In the three times I've seen him so far, I haven't seen much of a midrange game from him either. His defense has a LONG ways to go, some of his flaws are correctable, like biting on pump fakes, showing on screens and rotations, but some of them aren't, like his lateral quickness which is a very important trait. He does have a nice wingspan though (do you have a number on that Ozzy?) so he plays bigger then his 6-8. I can see him becoming a good PF role player in the NBA, but I don't see him as a lottery pick right now, and certainly not star calibur. He's very interesting though, I'm going to do my best to see him play as much as possible. I like the way he plays, although he could do a better job of moving the ball around more.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

That game pissed me off big time, not only did the Gophers wear those **** white jersey but the Gopher dance team did not wear the two piece uniforms:upset: 

Yeah that is what I have resorted to, looking forward to watching the dance team:laugh: 

On the Illinois side, Williams is a lot more athletic than I thought he was. Easily he is the more impressive prospect compared to Dee Brown. But seriously 80% of Illinois offense goes through Williams and Brown, they just play keep away passing between themselves or going one on one all game long. And might as well, Gophers can't stop it. Its pathetic how many times Nick Smith or the other center were open in the corner though, Nick Smith hit like 4 baseline jumpers at the same spot almost.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> That game pissed me off big time, not only did the Gophers wear those **** white jersey but the Gopher dance team did not wear the two piece uniforms:upset:
> 
> Yeah that is what I have resorted to, looking forward to watching the dance team:laugh:
> ...


Agreed 100%. If I had to choose right now between Williams and Brown, I would take Williams every single time. I've actually felt that way for a while, but everyone is so damn high on Dee that it's hard to convince them otherwise. If Williams had his own team to run, people would be talking about him as a first round prospect for this year already I think. Brown is an amazing athlete and a great scorer and all, but his point guard skills leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Brown and Williams did a great job.


I feel bad for Kris because he changed his mind last minute to sign with Minny. He have gone to someplace instead with a better team with a *better record*. Many colleges wanted a player like Kris but too bad Kris went for one. Who knows about next year?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Should he enter the draft? Would he be a good NBA player?

I think if he stayed, maybe he could be the 2007 #1 overall. But these days? Yeah, right.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

It looks like he's one-and-done. I don't think he's too concerned w/ schools. Kris would definitely be a 1st round pick. He looks to be a little bit of a tweener, but will likely play SF in the league. Regardless of position, there's no denying his talent.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i would put him at PF
as a corliss williamson type player off the bench
i really don't see him showing off the full potential off his skills playin SF


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

More likely getting drafted mid-to-late into 1st round as a PF. Could be in very early in 2nd round.

If he decided to play one or two more year at Minnesota (I doubt so), then he'll will be a top pick maybe from 1st pick overall to 3rd or 4th pick overall later on.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!
> More likely getting drafted mid-to-late into 1st round as a PF. Could be in very early in 2nd round.
> 
> If he decided to play one or two more year at Minnesota (I doubt so), then he'll will be a top pick maybe from 1st pick overall to 3rd or 4th pick overall later on.


No, Kris Humphries will be A Lottery Selection..His Stock Keeps Rising. You are right he will get drafted as a PF, but there is NO WAY he Gets by 15.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I was actually disappointed with Humphries's play this weekend. He got physically pushed around by Ivan Kartelo, Brett Buscher and Ije Nwankwo. But he did seem to have a bad day, could not make his outside jump shots and they doubled him all day. He will really have to work on his passing ability out of the double team and his dribbling ability.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> I was actually disappointed with Humphries's play this weekend. He got physically pushed around by Ivan Kartelo, Brett Buscher and Ije Nwankwo. But he did seem to have a bad day, could not make his outside jump shots and they doubled him all day. He will really have to work on his passing ability out of the double team and his dribbling ability.


that purdue fronline is like some kind of rugby team, i'm in the camp that thinks humpries will go pro this year. to me he will be a mid 1st rounder and i think he will be able to play the sf position, there is such a blur nowadays between sf and pf. to me he plays a little like lebron james who really should be a sf.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> that purdue fronline is like some kind of rugby team, i'm in the camp that thinks humpries will go pro this year. to me he will be a mid 1st rounder and i think he will be able to play the sf position, there is such a blur nowadays between sf and pf. to me he plays a little like lebron james who really should be a sf.


 YIKES!:no: LeBron James a athletic man child that can pass the ball without even thinking about it, Kris Humphries, physically strong but can't handle the ball, can't pass the ball, can't jump 40+ inches and can't create off the dribble. I have no idea why you think Humphries is like LeBron.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> YIKES!:no: LeBron James a athletic man child that can pass the ball without even thinking about it, Kris Humphries, physically strong but can't handle the ball, can't pass the ball, can't jump 40+ inches and can't create off the dribble. I have no idea why you think Humphries is like LeBron.


james doesnt have the best handle around. i'm not comparing their skill level, although i feel humphries is better than some think. just the fact that their about the same size, have good outside shots and can get to the rim. i guess its blasphemis to mention anyone in the same sentance with the chosen one or is it the king?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> blasphemis to mention anyone in the same sentance with the chosen one or is it the king?


 It is very blasphemis. See Humphries is a post player, LeBron James is not, I hope Humphries will be great in the pros but from what he did against Purdue I question how he will be able to bang down low in the pros.


----------

